# Scolopendra subspinipes "Tiger Leg"



## Xenomorph (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi,

Here are some more detailed shots of S.sub. "Tiger Leg".

The animals come from the Hainan Iland and are between 18-22cm large.

Unfortunately, here is the gender distinction is not as easy as the male animals do not have gonopods - spinning organs. That's why I stand at the pictures  nothing but I try as quickly as possible to find something out.

Nevertheless, the hope that they can breed this species. This is one of the most beautiful in my eyes! and exciting

Greetings
Sandro


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 15, 2011)

Woohooo!  Nice looking pedes, I have some young ones.  btw, I won't name names but I know somebody that really looked into this pede and he is very convinced that it is not a subspinipes but a different species, have you ever heard of such a thing?  I'm looking forward to mine getting bigger, thanks for the pics.


----------



## beetleman (Mar 15, 2011)

wowawesome shots,yeah these are great pedes:worship:i have a few aswell in my collection,very sinister looking


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 15, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> btw, I won't name names but I know somebody that really looked into this pede and he is very convinced that it is not a subspinipes but a different species, have you ever heard of such a thing?


Sandro, looks female to my novice eyes.  The genital sternite(I only see one?) in particular looks like those of other female subspinipes.  

Galap, you don't have to name names, but what was the thought on the other species it could be?  Just curious...


----------



## Xenomorph (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi,

Here are some pictures from my other S.sub "Tiger Legs" and S.sub. "Tiger Stripe Lost. "

With sex in S.sub. "Tiger Leg" I am unfortunately still no further ....

But now I have to S.sub. "Tiger Stripe Lost" gonopods? discovered by the spines ago as the head development are both the same, only their sex machines are different. So they must continue to be used by another. Rather asked how close the two are closely related to "subspinipes.

S.sub. "Tiger Stripe Lost" :



















S.sub. "Tiger Leg" 1




















S.sub. "Tiger Leg" 2




















Gruß
Sandro


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 16, 2011)

I always thought the "tiger striped" were just another subspinipes subspinipes variant, but who knows?  Your photos don't show anything out of the ordinary.  Maybe I misunderstood, but are you saying that the tiger striped don't show visible gonopods?


----------



## micheldied (Mar 16, 2011)

Beautiful species.
Why won't my guys grow faster!


----------



## JanPhilip (Mar 17, 2011)

Great looking pedes, I have two small ones myself (ca 10cm). One of the better looking species for sure.


----------



## Xenomorph (Mar 17, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> I always thought the "tiger striped" were just another subspinipes subspinipes variant, but who knows?  Your photos don't show anything out of the ordinary.  Maybe I misunderstood, but are you saying that the tiger striped don't show visible gonopods?


Yes the "tiger stripe" shows no visible gonopods. But the "stripe lost" variant shows gonopods... Thus the two species must still be used further apart than expected.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 17, 2011)

Interesting.  Keep us posted if you make any discoveries.


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice. Excellent photos. I have 2 pedelings of this species that are around 2-3" I can't wait for them to reach the size of yours


----------



## Xenomorph (Mar 27, 2011)

As you can see beautiful as the antenna can be dressed up


----------

